# What is included in your indoor board?



## OceanProspector (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm curious what services are included in other people's indoor board. I currently pay $500 for indoor in Alberta Canada. My horse is turned out and brought in daily, fed 2x a day (I supply all feed besides hay), we get access to an indoor arena as well as an outdoor (which don't get much attention as far as harrowing etc goes). I feel like that is pretty scimpy for the amount of money I pay.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It varies from barn to barn and what the BO feels of their establishment.

The place I bought my horse was was a small lesson facility. $525 for board. 12x12 stalls, half day turnout, grain and hay 2x per day. Decent sized outdoor arena, cramped indoor arena. Couldn't share the arenas when a lesson was going on and the BO loved sticking in her opinions - she was a Google horse expert.

The place I worked at had board from $500 field to $700 stall. All day turnout unless you requested otherwise. Good indoor, good outdoor, small amount of trails. Grain 2x per day. Terrible hay, decent to poor pasture. Roundpen.

The place Im at now is $200 field board. Two outdoor arenas, miles of trails, cross country course being built, roundpen coming soon, no indoor. Fantastic pasture, great hay. Have to supply my own grain but she will feed it twice per day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rmballou (Jun 30, 2012)

240 own stall out allday in feild small riding arena small outdoor arena 
exellent atmosphere grain tack room 
i supply feed they supply hay and all that i dont even have to clean out a stall if i didnt want to but i do


----------



## OceanProspector (Mar 29, 2012)

What about things like blanketing/un-blanketing? In the winter I feel like the horse shouldnt have to wear his heavy blanket in his stall as he would be too hot inside and it would render it kinda useless when he goes back out. Do most BOs include this in the board or is this usually an extra cost?


----------



## AnneGage (Oct 25, 2009)

Check out other facilities in your area to find out what the average board is and what services are included in the board. Prices do vary depending your location. Here in central Ontario, indoor board with access to an indoor arena generally starts around $600/month and can go up to over $1000 depending on the quality of the facility and the services provided. The basic board usually includes all feed (grain 2x; hay up to 4x per day), daily turn out, and mucking. Additional fees may be charged for blanketing, holding for farrier or vet, medical care, individual turn out or extra feed.


----------



## OceanProspector (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks AnneGage for the reply, I have looked at other places and some include it (for the same price I pay) or others where the overall price is lower charge for it. Any advice on how to ask for this service? The BO doesn't seem too keen on doing extra work; the bare minimum is completed around the facility overall.


----------



## AnneGage (Oct 25, 2009)

OceanProspector said:


> Thanks AnneGage for the reply, I have looked at other places and some include it (for the same price I pay) or others where the overall price is lower charge for it. Any advice on how to ask for this service? The BO doesn't seem too keen on doing extra work; the bare minimum is completed around the facility overall.


It's always best to find out before moving in to a facility what services are provided - either included in the basic board or available for additional fees. If the BO isn't keen to provide the services you want, then it may be time to move to another facility.

If you want to talk with the BO about providing extra services, it's best to ask her ahead of time for a time to talk. That way, you can have her full attention without other distractions. Calmly explain the type of additional service you are hoping to get and acknowledge that you realize this will take extra time and energy on her part. Let her know you are willing to pay an additional fee for the service and even what other places charge for the same service. Assure her you are happy with the care your horse receives and you appreciate the work she does. If you aren't happy with the care your horse is receiving, then it's time to be moving your horse anyway.

I hope these suggestions are helpful.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

For 250 a month:

My horse gets daily stall time; usually around eight hours a day. All the shavings I want!  The BO puts her up in the morning and feeds her. I supply her feed, because she has a super complicated diet. It takes about 10 minutes to make it up, so I'm thankful the BO would even do that for me! If it wasn't for my horse's special needs, grain would be included in board. I usually feed in the afternoon myself, but the BO will do it if I ask. Twice daily feedings aren't standard at this barn. All the coastal hay she could eat is supplied in the winter. If I want hay during the summer of alfalfa, I supply.

I turn my horse out myself and clean her stall in the afternoons usually. If I'm out of town, the BO will do it, but I have to call and ask.

Pastures are nice. Around 20 acres. 

We have a paddock I can ride in, but there are horses living in it, so I have to pen them up to ride. We have a round pen that is sometimes used as a paddock as well. There is a jump field, but the grass isn't usually cut. Still usuable though.

There are two wash racks; one indoor and one outdoor. Both are heated and very nice!

There is no blanketing/unblanketing service, which is a PAIN. Georgia weather is super bipolar.

There is about eight miles of trail without crossing any roads.


----------



## OceanProspector (Mar 29, 2012)

AnneGage: This was my first time boarding so i honestly didnt know what to ask or even what I wanted or needed; which is turning out to be a pain. Your advice is quite sound; I'm gonna try and find a quiet time to talk to her and hopefully get all the details sorted out. Its tough though as (I know people are gonna be shocked but...) the facility doesnt have a boarding contract so there isn't anything outlining what she actually is responsible for. I've asked about a boarding contract loads and they always say its in the works.

Brighteyes: your place sounds lovely


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ocean. Do you mind me asking where you board? It sounds exactly like the place i just left...


----------



## OceanProspector (Mar 29, 2012)

I would rather not tell honestly. Overall my barn is pretty good; They are just new to the business and I'm new to boarding so at times it makes things interesting, lol.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh if theyre new, than its not the place im thinking of! The way you described it though, could have been the same place!


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

For $250/mo, daily turnout on rotating pastures, stalled nightly (10x12 with rubber matting and shavings), stalls cleaned daily, feed 2x a day, unlimited water, hay, supplements given if provided, vet and farrier appts scheduled, BO holds horse for vet/farrier if needed if owner not available, blanketed, fly sprayed, fly masks off/on, use of outdoor arena and 85 acres of trails. Love my barn!


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Around here we have everything from simple self care to really extravagant full care places. 

Top of the heap within 5 miles of me is this one: Welcome to Four Rivers Sport Horse 

Can't even THINK about affording that place, but it sure is beautiful! Not to mention my poor little QH would be the laughing stock of that farm and all it's pretty ponies! (Just kidding, there are some really nice folks out there.)  Full care, and I do mean "full" care is $615 + hay surcharge. :shock: Heck, even pasture with 2x feed is $335! Ouchies, just a dream for me.


I keep Fayde at our county fair grounds for $35 a month, until life quits throwing monkey wrenches at us and I finally get a chance to get my fences up and bring her home. That includes a stall, tack room, hot and cold wash racks, paddocks to turn out in while you are on the property, access to a round pen, small covered (but actually outside) arena and large outdoor show pen. Oh yeah, and a 1/2 mile trotter track!  

They don't supply shavings or straw for bedding, gotta supply your own, hay, feed and supplements, too. No one feeds or waters except the owners, three trips a day to the barn with this nasty hot weather hasn't been much fun, but you do what you gotta do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I was paying $385 a month for a huge stall with paddock, out on grass daily from april til oct. Huge outdoor arena and worming included. Was a great barn but very boring.

Now I pay $400, includes 2 grain feeds a day plus all the hay he can stuff himself with. He was out in the field but I pulled him out as he was getting beaten up. Also includes worming and trims. BO is a farrier. Blankets on/off fly masks on/off and any supplements given, if I supply. Barn is great place to hang out, great patio by arena, great people and a pool too. I love it there even though poor Hunter has had a run of bad luck lately.


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

At my old barn it was $285, horses turned out all day, stalled all night (unless requested otherwise), hay and grain supplied, fed 2x daily, stalls cleaned daily, blanketing/unblanketing, and unlimited access to a big outdoor arena, smaller but nice indoor, and several acres of trails. The only bad thing was that many of the pastures were dry lots only.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

$350 for stall board. In during the day in the summer, in during the night in the winter. BIG 12x16 stall. Grain 2x a day, hay when she comes in her stall from the pasture. I do supply my own grain but Amber needs a grain with lower fat than the barn provides, but grain is provided with stall board if desired. Stall cleaned 1x a day. Her pasture is spacious and they do do group turnout, but the group gets along well. Not much drama, she almost never gets kick/bite marks.

We have a covered arena and a medium size outdoor, and a 100x100 roundpen with lights.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Dancer gets turned in/out depending on the weather. Right now he's in during the day since its so hot. He gets fed twice daily. (Board includes grain, hay, electrolytes, beet pulp, if needed) He has his own paddock off his stall and has 2 fans. The BO will blanket him for me as well as hold for the vet or farrier. (So far I hold for the farrier and vet) And she will add whatever supplements to his food that I need. She will also fly spray him for me or tend to minor boo boos. I pay 250 a month which I think is a steal. I'm so happy with where I'm at.


----------

